# NEED HELP!!



## 1SikMax00 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wassup so here it goes...I just recently swapped out my 00 Maxima with a 01 engine due to the engine blowing up on me... I get everything 2gether and the car turned,on but turned off.. I change all cam sensors and the crank sensors and now car turns in with no problem..now here's my problem...when the car is cold in the morning when I try to start it...the engine gets flooded with fuel And car don't turn on... If I take out the fuse to the fuel pump car starts right up and I put fuse back and everything is fine..car runs great until I turn it off..and then I have 2 take the fuel pump fuse out and restart the car then also the crank sensor in the back is reading to high and is causing the car to idle to high atleast that's watt I believe.... Like I said the engine is a 01 in a 00 shell with a 00 ecu.. Could there be a problem with the computer our something that it has to be reprogrammed..or do I need a 01 computer...I don't no what more to do... I need some help....ive done all I could do 2 my knowledge...


----------



## 1SikMax00 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dam 30 views nd not 1 person could just throw out some help... I no Some 1 no's something


----------

